# Problems with Daily Call



## lcsneil (Jun 18, 2002)

Any one else having problems with their daily call. Mine hasn't worked since Wed.

Tivoweb says

Checking the logs it says _Failed. Service is not answering_

Login: Got ogin:
Sending [email protected]
Expecting sword:
[email protected]
Password: Got sword:
Sending password
dialcode is:OK
05/21:21:48:04: /tvbin/TClient: updateStatus: In Progress CL| 32 12
05/21:21:48:04: /tvbin/TClient: SendDialupEvent 30 9 CL|32
05/21:21:48:04: /tvbin/TClient: Starting pppd, code=OK
05/21:21:48:04: /tvbin/TClient: updateStatus: In Progress ST| 33 13
05/21:21:48:04: /tvbin/TClient: SendDialupEvent 30 9 ST|33
05/21:21:48:05: /tvbin/TClient: waiting for PPP - 1
05/21:21:48:08: /tvbin/TClient: waiting for PPP - 2
05/21:21:48:11: /tvbin/TClient: waiting for PPP - 3
05/21:21:48:14: /tvbin/TClient: waiting for PPP - 4
05/21:21:48:17: /tvbin/TClient: waiting for PPP - 5
05/21:21:48:20: /tvbin/TClient: waiting for PPP - 6
05/21:21:48:23: /tvbin/TClient: waiting for PPP - 7
05/21:21:48:26: /tvbin/TClient: waiting for PPP - 8
05/21:21:48:29: /tvbin/TClient: waiting for PPP - 9
05/21:21:48:32: /tvbin/TClient: waiting for PPP - 10
05/21:21:48:35: /tvbin/TClient: Timed out waiting for PPP
05/21:21:48:35: /tvbin/TClient: PPP has failed, we've warned the user, set status to Failed
05/21:21:48:40: /tvbin/TClient: updateStatus: Failed ST| 33 13
Saving 'ST|13' to result file
05/21:21:48:40: /tvbin/TClient: writing Failed to LastCallStatus
05/21:21:48:41: /tvbin/TClient: SendDialupEvent 30 9 EX|13
05/21:21:48:41: /tvbin/TClient: TClient login: 1
05/21:21:48:41: /tvbin/TClient: TClient backhaulDone: 0

Usage is cachecard set to use internet (but still required phone line plugged in as per other threads)

Can ping the outside world from bash command by the way.

N.


----------



## Teepee (Aug 24, 2004)

Mine has not made a successful call since yesterday 12.44 either. Same message 'Service not Answering' (Kings Langley exchange, Herts.)


----------



## taid (Oct 19, 2008)

This happened a while back .. most were on talktalk for their phone .. eventually it got sorted ..

I haven't had a successful call since Thursday .. I am on Talktalk .. Oakengates exchange .. maybe the same problem again

the fix then appeared to be to put the tivo phone number as the dialling prefix, making it dial twice or something ..

but what would I know

Current sequence is ..

Preparing to call

Housekeeping

Dialling

Answered

Connecting

Failed ..Number not answering

Which seems a bit strange ..


----------



## lcsneil (Jun 18, 2002)

taid said:


> Current sequence is ..
> 
> Preparing to call
> 
> ...


Exactly the same sequence here (I'm on BT) so looks like a Tivo mothership thang!


----------



## taid (Oct 19, 2008)

lcsneil said:


> Exactly the same sequence here (I'm on BT) so looks like a Tivo mothership thang!


Makes me wonder why only we 3 seem to be having trouble so far ..

if it is Tivo. many others should be having same problem ..

last time, I took the Tivo to mum in law's and everything worked ok there .. if it doesn't clear up soon may try that again ..

don't know whether there's a connection (?????!) but my broadband sync speed has dropped from 12 to under 5 meg

have tried with the router powered off .. still same Tivo result


----------



## thepatrician (Jan 25, 2003)

Mines not working, either via the t'internet or via the phone line, so I'm assuming it's at Tivo's end.


----------



## Uwish (May 21, 2005)

Same here BT line south london

Only noticed because my freeview box had packed up and I'm trying to do a guided setup with my freesat box.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

No problem here. Last call today at 02:17am.


----------



## riggers (Apr 14, 2005)

My last update was successful at 2:40 this morning using network.


----------



## taid (Oct 19, 2008)

Just called Tivo service on *0844 241 0703*

they are aware of a problem .. think it may be a server ..

trying to find out if it is specific area(s)

may be worth giving them a call to jolly them along a bit


----------



## koogydelbbog (Jan 9, 2002)

my weekly(ish) update failed today (as above, Number Not Answering) which means i'm out of data for most of the bbc channels. 8(

(got hit by lightning a few years ago and now leave the 'phone unplugged and update manually once a week or so. must get a surge protector thing...)

BT, West London


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

There are problems as I type - perhaps there was a short period during the night where things worked.


----------



## Zaichik (Mar 21, 2002)

I can't get through either (Virgin phone line).


----------



## David_Edinburgh (May 22, 2010)

Hi

I'm having a nightmare trying to get a call done too - machine says it hasn't managed a call in a week . . . . had the unit a few years now but not noticed this issue before, anyone any ideas?

Cheers

David


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Just done a 'test call' right now and it worked fine. Using network, btw, not phone line.


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

glad it's not just me - in the nicest possible way of course.

BT Line - full dial up attempt - still with the dialling, answered, connecting - failed number not answering.

guess they don't work weekends


----------



## shabbadoof13 (Oct 24, 2007)

working fine here..again over the internet though


----------



## kforshaw (Oct 11, 2003)

Hiya

I have only noticed that mine is doing it as well today. last call was 02.33 on Thursday. (Virgin line)
When you listen to the call on the phone, you can hear a long tone...like the line has been disconnected.
At least I know the answer now anyway...thought it was just mine 

I guess I'll just have to record the programmes it thinks its going to record for Lost at 5am and 6am on Sunday morning.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

I'm talking to TiVo now who are working on it!

It is a problem with the 'phone system only - and if you enter 02079061000 into the prefix it works OK.

I'll let you know when the original (default number) is working again.


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

test call successful

once again we are in your debt - there really should some form of virtual pint button on this forum.

of course it could be a case of, "don't cheer - just throw money"


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

I'll take the virtual cash as I don't drink (much)


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Thanks, I've had a few calls on this in the week, 
so I've added that number to the tivocentral website too (and twitter  )


----------



## taid (Oct 19, 2008)

:up:

Mine worked OK 7:50 AM today

Fingers crossed ..

Thanks to whoever fixed it


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Seems OK here - the test works which was also failing last night


----------



## Uwish (May 21, 2005)

Cheers all working fixed on a Sunday


----------



## Teepee (Aug 24, 2004)

Mine's back in action again now


----------



## White Monk (Jun 7, 2003)

Thought it was just me, so I just switched the box off last week. Just switched it back and its downloading.................

Must visit the forum more often.

Just noticed that I can now read the links in Carl's siggy!


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

White Monk said:


> Just noticed that I can now read the links in Carl's siggy!


"can now read"? Why couldn't you before?


----------



## Rob Randall (Nov 28, 2002)

If you don't have 10 posts on this board you get an error "To view links or images in signatures your post count must be 10 or greater."


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Ahh right. Forgot about that and didn't see the number of posts in WM's post; if you see what I mean


----------



## sledger (Sep 2, 2005)

Help. I am having exactly the same problems as everyone above. I log a daily call every day and while I was away about six days ago it stopped working and reported 'no answer' exactly as everyone above. However putting in 02079061000 has made no difference whatsoever. I get exactly the same message, conmnection failed, no answer. I know I am dialling and I know there is some sort of modem on the other end. i had been worried my modem had gone wrong but it is obvious I am hitting the same problems as the rest of you, the difference is it hasn't been fixed. I am on BT and I live in Somerset. I have not yet called the Tivo service number but I will. Meanwhile my guide is running out of road! Can anyone help?


----------



## sledger (Sep 2, 2005)

Contary to what was being said earlier on this board I have just been told by TIvo service they have had no word that the server problem with updating our TV schedule by telephone (in my case BT) is resolved. On the contrary they think it is still ongoing. They gave me three further numbers to try but none worked. I keep getting 'not answering' or occasionally 'number unobtainable'. This is a first for me, I have never had any problems and indeed was away when it started at almost exactly the time reported here. The previous daily call had been successful but the one on Thursday the 20th May I think was not and no success since. Please advise and could others experiencing the fault post?


----------



## worm (Feb 10, 2005)

I'm not being successful at getting updates, and I connect over t'internet. Could this be related?


----------



## BrianHughes (Jan 21, 2001)

worm said:


> I'm not being successful at getting updates, and I connect over t'internet. Could this be related?


I don't think so. Mine is connecting fine over the Internet - Last was yesterday (Sunday) just before noon.

So I don't think there is any problem with Tivo's servers.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

worm said:


> I'm not being successful at getting updates, and I connect over t'internet. Could this be related?


No - the problem last week was only with the freephone dialup telephone number.


----------



## worm (Feb 10, 2005)

Pants.

Lots of fiddling for me when I get home from work then


----------



## worm (Feb 10, 2005)

reverted back to phone dialup, and update worked fine. Not sure what is going on with the network link (I can Telnet to tivo so it's not the card)

Which log should I be looking in?


----------



## worm (Feb 10, 2005)

Hmm - I suspect this is the relevant bit



> 05/31:21:53:25: /tvbin/TClient: updateStatus: In Progress CL| 30 24
> 05/31:21:53:25: /tvbin/TClient: SendDialupEvent 30 9 CL|30
> 05/31:21:53:26: /tvbin/TClient: updateStatus: In Progress ST| 33 14
> 05/31:21:53:26: /tvbin/TClient: SendDialupEvent 30 9 ST|33
> ...


Broken pipe and connection reset - problem at TiVo's end?


----------



## Johnbyte (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm no expert on this, but in the absence of any other response, here's an extract of my log following a successful update yesterday. Looks identical to yours up to the entry 'about to do TCD411 Call'.

Forgive me for what might be the obvious - have you tried restarting Tivo?

05/31:11:11:29: /tvbin/TClient: updateStatus: In Progress CL| 30 24
05/31:11:11:29: /tvbin/TClient: SendDialupEvent 30 9 CL|30
05/31:11:11:29: /tvbin/TClient: updateStatus: In Progress ST| 33 14
05/31:11:11:29: /tvbin/TClient: SendDialupEvent 30 9 ST|33
05/31:11:11:29: /tvbin/TClient: About to connect to 204.176.49.3:80
05/31:11:11:29: /tvbin/TClient: Executing HTTP command: /tvbin/http_post /var/log/svclog http://204.176.49.3:80/tivo-service/mlog.cgi OFF OFF ON
05/31:11:11:30: /tvbin/TClient: about to do TCD411 Call
05/31:11:11:30: /tvbin/TClient: Executing HTTP command: /tvbin/tclient_post 204.176.49.3:80 /var/tmp/TCD411.send /var/tmp/TCD411.recv 300 ON


----------



## worm (Feb 10, 2005)

Yup, restarted, changed over to dialup, restarted, (which worked) then back to network, restarted, checked the settings twice - no dice.

Whether it's coincidence or not, my update failed on 18th May - which ties in with what _sledger_ noted ('about 6 days ago' on 24th May)

Checked I can ping the servers, which works, so I'm not really sure what is happening.


----------



## worm (Feb 10, 2005)

Still not working over the network, so resorting to dialup updates.

Anyone savvy enough to help me with working out what is going on here? I thought that it might be my cachecard has blown - but I can telnet to TiVo and ping external sites.

In possibly related news - I can no longer connect to TiVoWeb. Hmmmm. Any ideas?


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

worm said:


> In possibly related news - I can no longer connect to TiVoWeb. Hmmmm. Any ideas?


Is Tivoweb still running?
If you telnet in and type

```
ps -x
```
you should see an entry like this somewhere in the list

```
109  ?  R   32:45 tivosh /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/httpd-tt.tcl
```
If Tivoweb IS running then I would begin to suspect port forwarding problems with your home network - something that's causing HTTP or HTTPS requests to be misdirected.


----------



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

It certainly used to be the case that some ISPs ran transparent proxies, and they really cause problems. Ntl used to be one of them.


----------



## worm (Feb 10, 2005)

Can't really check until I get home tonight, but I did check that the process was running (it was).

Port forwarding shouldn't be an issue, but I guess it could be. When I get home I'll delete the forwarding rule on my router then re-instate it to see if it makes a difference.

Would that affect both TiVoWeb and the the Daily Call? (not sure what port the daily call uses...)

I can see a transparent proxy being an issue with the daily call...I'll have a check tonight.


----------



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

Standard ports 80, 443 and 8080 last time I checked. But port forwarding wouldn't screw up outgoing connections to a server, otherwise all web browsing would be mucked up.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Goofing up port forwarding can have some odd effects on the subject of the rule. I had a very weird experience with the playstation 2 beta and eventually tracked it to a rule I'd accidentally changed. 
Could have nothing to do with it though obviously


----------



## worm (Feb 10, 2005)

ok, had a quick look

TiVoWeb is definitely running, 

158 ? S 2:33 tivosh /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/httpd-tt.tcl

when I try and connect, I get the username/password popup (as I have set a password) but then it slows to a crawl and goes nowhere bascially

still puzzling over daily call


----------

